# Is there anybody from Mineral de Pozo on this site?



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

I am fascinated by Pozo and plan to visit this summer with the hope of relocating in 18 months. I would very much like to e-mail and chat and find a friend before I arrive. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hang in there. He will notice your post and respond; I am sure. He posts as Conklinwh.


----------



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Hang in there. He will notice your post and respond; I am sure. He posts as Conklinwh.


Thanks ******!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

AllBbear said:


> I am fascinated by Pozo and plan to visit this summer with the hope of relocating in 18 months. I would very much like to e-mail and chat and find a friend before I arrive. :fingerscrossed:


Yes, we live in Mineral de Pozos. What sort of things would you like?


----------

